

AirBnB and Weebly interviews now online - jl
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/airbnb-and-weebly-interviews-now-online

======
jayair
Its kinda cool how David mentioned they use Google Spreadsheets for their team
task list (if I understood correctly). We do the exact same thing at our
startup. Two founders, on one spreadsheet with 3 columns, date---founder---
founder and we keep adding these sections of rows for each day. Its great to
keep track of what each of us is working on and its fun when we need to answer
questions like "where did the week go??"

So yay for ghetto project management.

------
stevederico
This was a great interview and was very inspiring to me. This is an awesome
format and I would love to see more. Just finished Founders at Work as well...
Thanks Jessica!

------
atiw
The links are not working ... could you please fix that ?

~~~
rantfoil
They do appear to be working (?)

~~~
atiw
They are now...they weren't when I posted this....

------
rgrieselhuber
I like that Mixergy is inspiring more people to do this format. It really
works and I could see it applied to a lot of niches.

